# skinning up Sunlight



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

My company is doing a project in Glenwood, so I am going to be spending some time out there. I know most resorts are fine with you skinning up the mountain without having to buy a lift ticket. Does anyone know if this is OK at Sunlight. Any suggestions on what some good runs are to go up and down? I have never been there.

Thanks.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

I've seen people snowshoeing straight up the lift line, the only reason I can think of doing that is to save some bucks. Talk to locals, there is some backcountry right near Sunlight that is supposed to be pretty nice. Sunlight Ski and Sport might have some info for you. Or try the Gear Exchange in Glenwood for beta.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

No dogs during lift hours. Bring a poop bag after hours. Nice warming hut 
always open on top. Just head up SunKing. Lou Dawsons book has a good description of Willy's Peak just west. Pm for park skin track directions.


----------



## jmount (May 16, 2004)

make sure to bring your hiker pass... They're a little strict on the uphill folks there.. That's why it's better to go after hours... Enjoy..


----------



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

This may sound stupid, but what is a hikers pass?


----------



## jmount (May 16, 2004)

It's a free pass you can get at the ticket office. It's basically a liability waiver so you won't sue them.


----------

